# 1 Month Old!!!!



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Yay, I'm so excited for you! We won't know until pick up day which one is ours.

He is absolutely adorable! And that's so cool that you get to see him over the webcam. So you've seen him interacting with all the other puppies?

Do you know yet when you're moving? Are you gonna be able to visit before pickup day?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awwww! I remember waiting for Mojo. I had his pictures on my desktop background, the background of my phone, all over our house. Every time I looked at one I'd get super excited. LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. Cosby is a handsome pup. You are going to have a blast with him.


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

*Cuteness!!*

Oh my!!! What a sweetheart. He is absolutely adorable. I can't wait till you bring him home, and we all get to share our puppy pictures and stories.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a cutie!!!!!!! Also looking forward to more pics of Cosby.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

We love him so much already!!! We leave here Thursday and whatever day we get in, we're allowed to go visit that night when she's home from work :-D.

I've seen him with the other pups, via webcam, videos, and pics (she's really good about keeping me in tune with what's going on), and same as for on his own away from the other pups.

And we'll get to visit him a few more times before taking him home on the 21st! :-D


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck with your big move!

It's great that you've been able to see him over the webcam, but just wait until you get to meet him in person! How exciting that you'll get to meet him real soon.


----------



## CosbysMommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh here's 2 more!


----------



## CrystalG (Aug 12, 2009)

Cosby is a sweet little pup! Congratulations


----------



## Honey (Jan 20, 2010)

what a cool breeder doing the webcam


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

lucky, I will be going to pick mine out may 8th and bringing him home may 29th and im jumping off the walls like him ---> :greenboun

cant wait to see your pup when you bring him home and I cant wait to share the pics of my jona!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

He is too cute! I can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

It won't be long now. This last stretch has got to be the worst. He's SO cute.


----------

